# Tim Kennedy on Edmond Tarverdyan: "I think he's a terrorist sympathizer"



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Morning Report: Tim Kennedy says Ronda Rousey's potential is 'limitless' if she leaves Edmond Tarverdyan
> 
> Eric Bolte-USA TODAY Sports
> 
> ...




Tim Kennedy certainly has a peculiar way of making people to read what he is saying, damn...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn, you can't just say stuff like that about people!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> Damn, you can't just say stuff like that about people!


unless you're a keyboard warrior like us?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> unless you're a keyboard warrior like us?


Even we haven't stooped that low.

I'm guessing people in the US have been sued for saying less.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> Even we haven't stooped that low.
> 
> I'm guessing people in the US have been sued for saying less.


What? sympathizer? No you can say that. 
It sounds like something the current leader for the republican nomination would say about a fellow candidate. :laugh:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread purposely tries to make Kennedy look bad. Terrorist also hate Kennedy. Therefore this thread sympathizes with terrorist.

In before Reptilian turns this turns into a heated political thread.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think we all hate terrorists, but the question is... Is Edmond a terrorist sympathizer or deserves to be associated with that? 
He must be asking Kennedy...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

President trump will send his Syrian looking ass back where he came from.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

After reading all of that.. I just want to see Holm and Cyborg fight... please and thank you.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

And what kind of terrorists is he supposed to sympathize with¿ Certainly not IS as Armenians are traditionally Christians and hundred thousands (some sources speak of over a million) of them were killed in the genocide done by the Ottoman Empire (Turks) on them.



oldfan said:


> President trump will send his Syrian looking ass back where he came from.


Come on, Kennedy doesn't look THAT Syrian...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Tim Kennedy certainly has a peculiar way of making people to read what he is saying, damn...


Dumb paid govt. murderer, glad he got his eyes-crossed into retirement by Romero. Tarverdyan is a terrible coach but that's where it ends.

Also LOL at Anderson being a close SECOND to Rousey for beating untrained soccer moms. I think Kennedy is a close second to Dana White for having her ovaries in his mouth.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Dumb paid govt. murderer, glad he got his eyes-crossed into retirement by Romero. Tarverdyan is a terrible coach but that's where it ends.
> 
> Also LOL at Anderson being a close SECOND to Rousey for beating untrained soccer moms. I think Kennedy is a close second to Dana White for having her ovaries in his mouth.


Cmon you know Franklin, Hendo, Maia, Griffin, Sonnen, Okami and Vitor are all cans who barely trained MMA before he fought them.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Edmond shouldn't be offended, Tim Kennedy secretly thinks everyone is a terrorist sympathizer. He's like the "I see dead people" meme, except the words dead people are exchanged with terrorist sympathizer.

IIRC, Edmond is armenian. The armenian genocide was sanctioned by turkey who is known to be a major supporter of ISIS and other terrorist organizations. This means terrorist organizations and countries that support them are more likely to be the mortal enemy of armenians like Edmond than they would be allies.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Rygu said:


> Cmon you know Franklin, Hendo, Maia, Griffin, Sonnen, Okami and Vitor are all cans who barely trained MMA before he fought them.


Hold on now, training is one thing but are you saying any of these guys have what it takes to match Carmouche's yellow belt in Kenpo or Correia's blue belt in BJJ + Purple sash in KUNG FU ?!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That athleticism is outstanding.

Edit: Not sure why its a still pic it says .gif


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know that Edmond is a terrorist sympathiser... but he's definitely a dick head.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rygu said:


> View attachment 7650
> 
> 
> That athleticism is outstanding.
> ...


That got me confused a few times as well. Apparently there are "gifs" and "animated gifs".

BTW, Bethe Correa had less than 4 years training any fighting at all when she fought Ronda Rousey. Her best asset was said to be her stand up, and we all saw what happened against *Ronda's* stand up...

I just wonder how badly mauled she would be against Holly Holm.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rygu said:


> View attachment 7650
> 
> 
> That athleticism is outstanding.
> ...












There ya go.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Tim Kennedy certainly has a peculiar way of making people to read what he is saying, damn...


If he's going for shock value, as in shocked how stupid one can be then sure.

Every time this guy opens his mouth my reaction is similar to this:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rygu said:


> View attachment 7650
> 
> 
> That athleticism is outstanding.
> ...


You're not doing it right.

Don't add an attachment.

Simply click the insert image icon and paste the url of the the image.

If you have any probs getting it to work just send me a PM and I'll help you out.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

oldfan said:


> What? sympathizer? No you can say that.
> It sounds like something the current leader for the republican nomination would say about a fellow candidate. :laugh:


Or what our current President would say about Republicans in general.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> Edmond shouldn't be offended, Tim Kennedy secretly thinks everyone is a terrorist sympathizer. He's like the "I see dead people" meme, except the words dead people are exchanged with terrorist sympathizer.
> 
> IIRC, Edmond is armenian. The armenian genocide was sanctioned by turkey who is known to be a major supporter of ISIS and other terrorist organizations. This means terrorist organizations and countries that support them are more likely to be the mortal enemy of armenians like Edmond than they would be allies.


What? Turkey supports ISIS? Care to provide a verifiable source for that?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Does Kennedy not realize that HE is a terrorist?

Tim, illegally invading other countries and murdering thousands of innocent civilians whilst they defend their homeland makes YOU the terrorist. Dummy.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

gazh said:


> What? Turkey supports ISIS? Care to provide a verifiable source for that?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

gazh said:


> What? Turkey supports ISIS? Care to provide a verifiable source for that?


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-33690060

Turkey is fighting with the Kurds who we aren't arming who has the best chance at beating ISIS.

Everyone knows we need to create a Kurdistan Turkey is standing in the way of that for...reasons.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder if Tim would say that if Edmond was blonde, had blue eyes and his last name was 'Smith' or 'Williams'.

******* racist.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Does Kennedy not realize that HE is a terrorist?
> 
> Tim, illegally invading other countries and murdering thousands of innocent civilians whilst they defend their homeland makes YOU the terrorist. Dummy.


Do u even know who Saadam is ? Or Assad ? Yes we are terrorist because we came in took out shit who tortured and killed thousand of kids and civilians but yah lets bitch about the 10 kids and collateral damage


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Do u even know who Saadam is ? Or Assad ? Yes we are terrorist because we came in took out shit who tortured and killed thousand of kids and civilians but yah lets bitch about the 10 kids and collateral damage


Just don't even try. You will never out type him.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Bknmax said:


> Do u even know who Saadam is ? Or Assad ? Yes we are terrorist because we came in took out shit who tortured and killed thousand of kids and civilians but yah lets bitch about the 10 kids and collateral damage


Do YOU even know who Saddam is?

You know that YOUR tax payers money funded saddam for years whilst he was butchering innocent civilians right?

Your US tax payers money, billions of it, directly went to Saddam Hussein. He was an American ally for a long time.

You need to so some research.










Tim Kennedy, and the rest of these hired govt murdering terrorists, are NOT THE GOOD GUYS.

You know that YOUR govt created ISIS too, right?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Even reptiles are right sometimes. Saddam was an American puppet. Put in place and kept there By Reagan as a counter to Iran and to keep the oil flowing. He only fell out of favor with the U.S. Because Kuwait owned the Bush family. It seems to be hard to find now but I clearly remember seeing news video when Reagan gifted him a special edition gold plated Winchester 30-30






America also created and armed the taliban. We called them the mujahideen and hailed them as patriotic heroes against the evil Soviet invaders.

We created Al Qaeda when we built American military bases in Saudi Arabia.
and we not only created ISIS we armed them through some of the stupidest stupidity in History.

The argument that we must “fight them over there to prevent them from fighting here" has always twisted my poor brain into knots. Lately I've started entertaining a very radical, unamerican idea. Maybe,....just maybe invading and dropping bombs on other countries isn't the best way to eliminate to terrorism. ...maybe the only difference between a Muslim terrorist and an american patriot is the sophistication of their bombs....:confused02:


.....naw that's crazy talk. KILL'EM ALL, LET ALLAH SORT'EM OUT.



...anybody else think that we might be witnessing the start of WWIII right now??


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Even reptiles are right sometimes. Saddam was an American puppet. Put in place and kept there By Reagan as a counter to Iran and to keep the oil flowing. He only fell out of favor with the U.S. Because Kuwait owned the Bush family. It seems to be hard to find now but I clearly remember seeing news video when Reagan gifted him a special edition gold plated Winchester 30-30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I been thinking that for the past couple of years and things are just getting worse.

The new Labour leader - Jeremy Corbyn, the most refreshing political party leader I think I have ever seen is being threatened with party members quitting over his stance on Syria because he does not believe bombing stuff works and refuses to back David Cameron on the issue.

He is right, what good does dropping Billions of £ of bombs on civilian property do. ISIS have networks of tunnels underneath towns to protect themselves.

I think we need a ground force to get anything done, but I don't think any western country has the stones for the fight because the casualties will be heavy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Even reptiles are right sometimes. Saddam was an American puppet. Put in place and kept there By Reagan as a counter to Iran and to keep the oil flowing. He only fell out of favor with the U.S. Because Kuwait owned the Bush family. It seems to be hard to find now but I clearly remember seeing news video when Reagan gifted him a special edition gold plated Winchester 30-30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Saddam story would be quite amusing - if so many people weren't murdered/tortured as a direct result.

US: "The middle east is a violent mess. What we need is a hard iron fisted lunatic in there to sort out all the tribal nastiness and deal with Iran. Saddam would be perfect"

... lots of years later ...

US:"Saddam is an iron fisted lunatic. We cant have him there. Hes a danger to world peace. He needs to be removed NOW"

And then theres the stories of Saddam and Gaddafi being hunted down and killed not long after they both made noises about getting away from the american dollar when trading oil. I can totally believe this is the real reason why both these lunatics we're removed, and nothing to do with their inhumane methods.

All in all, a big old confusing mess. 100 bits of misinformation for every truthful nugget. Our media do a fine job is burying the truth under a ton of bollocks. Even when we see something via the media that seems quite truthful, we need to ask, why are we being allowed to see this? You can be 100% sure the real juicy stuff never comes to the surface, as the entire media network follows the same agenda; confusion by misinformation. I gave up trying to understand this shit years ago.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

on another board someone said Kennedy had explained the comment, and that he had seen pro-isis stuff posted on edmond's social media, but i couldnt find anything like that on his official facebook or instagram.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

HexRei said:


> on another board someone said Kennedy had explained the comment, and that he had seen pro-isis stuff posted on edmond's social media, but i couldnt find anything like that on his official facebook or instagram.


I didn't see anything either.

This is interesting. Here's a pic of Ronda from 2012.










I don't know anything about anything but is it possible Edmond took a top athlete with a shredded body and turned her into an inferior version of herself?

It looks like she was in much better shape in 2012 than she is now.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Trix said:


> I don't know anything about anything but is it possible Edmond took a top athlete with a shredded body and turned her into an inferior version of herself?
> 
> It looks like she was in much better shape in 2012 than she is now.


She looked a little chubby at the Holm fight for sure, had shorts pulled up high to hide the little gunt she was growing, but that's probably just a lack of motivation. During the leadup to the fight she talked about disappearing, an athlete talking like that is probably burning out.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Trix said:


> I didn't see anything either.
> 
> This is interesting. Here's a pic of Ronda from 2012.
> 
> ...


Edmond had been training her for 2+ years by then.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think its more her falling in love with her new celebrity lifestyle than anything Edmond has done... at least from a physical point of view.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Do YOU even know who Saddam is?
> 
> You know that YOUR tax payers money funded saddam for years whilst he was butchering innocent civilians right?
> 
> ...


Yes everyone knows that , just like we funded bin laden to fight the soviets and ? Does that somehow justify Saadam killing literally every day thousands of civilians , what about Assad u know how many he killed ? Trust me I know about this then u ever will


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

John8204 said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-33690060
> 
> Turkey is fighting with the Kurds who we aren't arming who has the best chance at beating ISIS.
> 
> Everyone knows we need to create a Kurdistan Turkey is standing in the way of that for...reasons.


PKK supporting Kurds? This conflict has been going on since the 70s.. this has nothing to do with ISIS in reality, just a sad happenstance.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Bknmax said:


> Yes everyone knows that , just like we funded bin laden to fight the soviets and ? Does that somehow justify Saadam killing literally every day thousands of civilians , what about Assad u know how many he killed ? Trust me I know about this then u ever will


So, you think USA invaded Iraq and completely destroyed the place to help the Iraqi people? Are you really this naive?

Even with a mad psychopath dictator in power (who was funded with your money), Iraq was a much better place than it is now, post-invasion/bombing.

As for your "it's only collateral damage comment", somehow I don't think you'd be using the same term if it was American blood that was spilled on the streets of Brooklyn, and women and children from your neighborhood were blown to pieces and riddled with bullets. Would it be "just collateral damage" then?

If US invaded and dropped bombs on Iraq to help "free" them, why are they not doing the same to medieval Saudi Arabia? One of the most barbaric places in the world.






It's people like that man who need to be on American mainstream media every day telling like it is.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


Classic satire.

Except if you really listen to the dick and assholes speech at the conclusion of the film, it's a metaphor supporting american intervention in foreign nations. Justified by saying we're dicks, but they're even worse, they're assholes.

I loved the film, just making an observation.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

HexRei said:


> Classic satire.
> 
> Except if you really listen to the dick and assholes speech at the conclusion of the film, it's a metaphor supporting american intervention in foreign nations. Justified by saying we're dicks, but they're even worse, they're assholes.
> 
> I loved the film, just making an observation.


I never noticed that actually, thanks for pointing it out.

The dicks, pussies and assholes speech in the bar is one of the funniest scenes ever though.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> So, you think USA invaded Iraq and completely destroyed the place to help the Iraqi people? Are you really this naive?
> 
> Even with a mad psychopath dictator in power (who was funded with your money), Iraq was a much better place than it is now, post-invasion/bombing.
> 
> ...


No the USA invaded Iraq to boost our economy take out garbage that kills thousands civilians every day ,we helped bin Laden to win the Cold War we took out another idiot Gaadafi , all worthless Islam shit and we wanted to take out Assad . Look at what the refuges are doing now USA is trying to help them while these terrorist just want to kill . We won't have kids in Brooklyn blown up because if that happens we will come into that country and wipe them out. Yes the evil USA who progressed Japan , South Korea , Germany , Israel and many more how dare you use your technology to bomb Islam rats that do nothing for this world , what has Iraq done ? What has Syria done ? What has soudi Arabia done ? Cry about the 10 civilians that got killed while these savages stone people do death everyday for their religion.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> So, you think USA invaded Iraq and completely destroyed the place to help the Iraqi people? Are you really this naive?
> 
> Even with a mad psychopath dictator in power (who was funded with your money), Iraq was a much better place than it is now, post-invasion/bombing.
> 
> ...


If you want the ugly truth its not that hard to find.











Topics like the above are only the tip of the iceberg, unfortunately.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Let's pretend.
Imagine this. Russia, China, India hold secret meetings with NATO and they all decide that for the sake of the American people they must bring about “regime change” so they bomb Washington and invade.

Imagine how grateful and cooperative the American people would be. 

Except for the malcontents who aren't smart enough see how much better off they are. They insist on having a homeland free of foreign interference. 
Bunch of ****ing terrorists.

Riddle me this my American friends....would you be grateful and support the new government or would you be a terrorist?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This thread purposely tries to make Kennedy look bad. Terrorist also hate Kennedy. Therefore this thread sympathizes with terrorist.
> 
> In before Reptilian turns this turns into a heated political thread.


....just an extremely lucky guess :thumb02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

oldfan said:


> Let's pretend.
> Imagine this. Russia, China, India hold secret meetings with NATO and they all decide that for the sake of the American people they must bring about “regime change” so they bomb Washington and invade.
> 
> Imagine how grateful and cooperative the American people would be.
> ...






 @PheelGoodInc please watch.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

One thing odd about terrorism people never seem to notice.

Terrorists are labeled *insurgents* if they attack a country other than the united states.

Terrorists are only labeled *terrorists* if they attack the united states or its military.

America has a monopoly on terrorism as only terrorist groups that attack america can be called terrorists.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

That's because Islam is terrorism , the Koran is a terrorist book , their prophet had ******* slaves. Everyone who doesn't want to progress the world should be a terrorist . These people get invited to live in our peaceful countries and they destroy them do u see any of us going to their shit terrorist countries , wtf do u think terrorism is , having 10 useless kids who later grow up to be a terrorist or a slave wife . We are the world police you don't like it get better technology and a stronger army , who was America bombing before we got attacked by Japan ? Who was America bombing before Great Britain attacked us ? We made the strongest army in half the time Because we are smarter then all the Islam countries put together , and we get blamed for helping lol what about the national guard and thousands of our soldiers going to numerous countries to help ? Tell me who helps this world more the America ? If countries fully committed to westernization then every country would be like Japan , but we will always have terrorist trying to prevent Murica from helping


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You'd feel better if you cut back on sugar :hug:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> you'd feel better if you cut back on sugar :hug:


lmao.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> That's because Islam is terrorism , the Koran is a terrorist book , their prophet had ******* slaves. Everyone who doesn't want to progress the world should be a terrorist . These people get invited to live in our peaceful countries and they destroy them do u see any of us going to their shit terrorist countries , wtf do u think terrorism is , having 10 useless kids who later grow up to be a terrorist or a slave wife . We are the world police you don't like it get better technology and a stronger army , who was America bombing before we got attacked by Japan ? Who was America bombing before Great Britain attacked us ? We made the strongest army in half the time Because we are smarter then all the Islam countries put together , and we get blamed for helping lol what about the national guard and thousands of our soldiers going to numerous countries to help ? Tell me who helps this world more the America ? If countries fully committed to westernization then every country would be like Japan , but we will always have terrorist trying to prevent Murica from helping


I threw up a little in my mouth reading that.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> @PheelGoodInc please watch.


Nope. I refuse to debate with conspiracy theorist / anarchist. Thanks though.

You should have caught me about 5 years ago. I loved doing that. Eventually I realized it was a pointless cause and not worth my time.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I threw up a little in my mouth reading that.


That sucks , did u know the prophet had sex slaves ? Maybe that will help u


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> That sucks , did u know the prophet had sex slaves ? Maybe that will help u


:laugh:

I supposed we can call all darwinists sexist and racist because Darwin said women have less brain capacity than men and that Turkish people are a "lower race".

Our bible is full of gloriously horrid shit, like:-

"Now therefore kill every male among the little ones, and kill every woman that hath known man by lying with him. But all the women children, that have not known a man by lying with him, keep alive for yourselves."

- or -

"You may purchase male or female slaves from among the foreigners who live among you. You may also purchase the children of such resident foreigners, including those who have been born in your land. You may treat them as your property, passing them on to your children as a permanent inheritance. You may treat your slaves like this, but the people of Israel, your relatives, must never be treated this way."

So... all christians are murderous slave owners, right?

Shall I go on?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> all christians are murderous slave owners, right?











...maybe

I saw the best bumper sticker ever last week. it said:
Dear God, protect me from your followers.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I saw the best bumper sticker ever last week. it said:
> Dear God, protect me from your followers.


:laugh: Awesome. I want one.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I supposed we can call all darwinists sexist and racist because Darwin said women have less brain capacity than men and that Turkish people are a "lower race".
> 
> ...


I dont know why you're even debating with this idiot, however using Christianity being shit as a way to defend Islam made me laugh, makes me think of the Twitter posts after the recent Paris bombings where people were saying things like, but what about Syria/Lebanon/Iraq like its a tragedy pissing contest and my tragedy is bigger than yours.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

gazh said:


> I dont know why you're even debating with this idiot, however using Christianity being shit as a way to defend Islam made me laugh, makes me think of the Twitter posts after the recent Paris bombings where people were saying things like, but what about Syria/Lebanon/Iraq like its a tragedy pissing contest and my tragedy is bigger than yours.


I don't care who has a bigger dick. Im not saying one is worse than the other. Im saying its all the same shit.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I supposed we can call all darwinists sexist and racist because Darwin said women have less brain capacity than men and that Turkish people are a "lower race".
> 
> ...


All religion is a joke do u not get my point ? The prophet is a funny joke though because that's who these Islam rats waste their time on .


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

gazh said:


> I dont know why you're even debating with this idiot, however using Christianity being shit as a way to defend Islam made me laugh, makes me think of the Twitter posts after the recent Paris bombings where people were saying things like, but what about Syria/Lebanon/Iraq like its a tragedy pissing contest and my tragedy is bigger than yours.


I'm not debating idiot I'm telling u all religion is a joke but Islam is the biggest joke


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> All religion is a joke do u not get my point ? The prophet is a funny joke though because that's who these Islam rats waste their time on .


I don't know what your point is. All I know is saying "Islam is terrorism" is a load of bollocks.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Nope. I refuse to debate with conspiracy theorist / anarchist. Thanks though.
> 
> 
> You should have caught me about 5 years ago. I loved doing that. Eventually I realized it was a pointless cause and not worth my time.


A)I'm not a conspiracy theorist
B)No conspiracy theories have been posted ITT
C)Your founding fathers were anarchists - you wouldn't be here without them
D)You think Islam is "terrorism"
E)You are a conspiracy theorist. It is your job as a police offer to continuously come up with theories to try and find out who the bad guys are.










That's a pic of what conspiracy theories look like. It doesn't get any more conspiracy theory than that.



gazh said:


> I dont know why you're even debating with this idiot, however using Christianity being shit as a way to defend Islam made me laugh, *makes me think of the Twitter posts after the recent Paris bombings where people were saying things like, but what about Syria/Lebanon/Iraq like its a tragedy pissing contest and my tragedy is bigger than yours.*


Way to miss the point. People pointing out the horrors in the middle east were showing how hypocritical the west truly are. Global horror and uproar when a few died in Paris, fb users posting French flags on their profile but conveniently ignore the thousands that have died as a result of the West's invasions of the middle east.

What happened in Paris is just another day in many places in the ME, but Westerners think their lives are oh so much more precious.

Objectively speaking, the violence we have inflicted on the ME since 2001 is far worse than a Paris bombing. Apparently though, no one really gives a shit.

A quick google image search of children in gaza:










A google search of children in france:










Poor Westerners. Have it so tough with all of this rampant terrorism.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Trix said:


> One thing odd about terrorism people never seem to notice.
> 
> Terrorists are labeled *insurgents* if they attack a country other than the united states.
> 
> ...


Not true. The terrorist label also extends to countries the US is allied with, e.g. the recent French terrorist bombings that are referred to as such here. It is ridiculous though. If terrorism is inflicting terror in order to influence a populace, I think the US' "shock and awe" campaign in Iraq can easily be included, for example.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I don't know what your point is. All I know is saying "Islam is terrorism" is a load of bollocks.


Whatever helps u sleep at night


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Not true. The terrorist label also extends to countries the US is allied with, e.g. the recent French terrorist bombings that are referred to as such here. It is ridiculous though. If terrorism is inflicting terror in order to influence a populace, I think the US' "shock and awe" campaign in Iraq can easily be included, for example.


They've been a lot less blatant about it. 

The way the news media functions, or fails to function.

If someone bombs a portapotty in the middle east, africa, latin america, spain, ireland, france et al they're labeled "insurgents" by journalists in teh american media.

If someone bombs a portapotty in the united states they're labeled "terrorists" by journalists in teh american media.

It reinforces the misinformed view americans have that says they are the sole victims of terrorism in the world. Foreigners are victims of something completely different labeled insurgency.

If you want a broader and more disheartening view of it. Compare it to mass shootings in the united states. If a white person guns down 2 white people its labeled a "mass shooting" and will be all over the news, crammed down peoples throats for 5 months, it'll be treated as a national emergency.

Ok, now if a black person guns down 12 black people in a drive by shooting, it won't be labeled a mass shooting. It won't make make the major news outlets. It'll only make local news and otherwise be completely ignored by everyone.

This gives people extremely misinformed and misguided views of gun homicides in america. It makes white people think only white people commit mass shootings, because when black people or minorities do it, its never reported on the news enough for people to hear about it.

Its only a mass shooting if white people are involved. Mass shootings involving only minorities are completely ignored and exempted from the official definition of mass shootings.

Its only terrorism if americans are involved. Terrorism involving nationalities other than america are called insurgencies. 

That's the type of politically correct redefinition of terms that are being used to apply media spin to political and social issues to confuse people and prevent them from seeing issues clearly. Pretty much status quo in this day and age. Things are fkd up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Whatever helps u sleep at night


^^cannabis edibles and breathe right strips work for me.:thumbsup:

I've watched the definition of terrorist change to fit the story my whole life but my favorite definition is this one.

"terrorist is what the big army calls the little army, bub."-Wolverine to Captain America back in 1984.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> A)I'm not a conspiracy theorist
> B)No conspiracy theories have been posted ITT
> C)Your founding fathers were anarchists - you wouldn't be here without them
> D)You think Islam is "terrorism"
> E)You are a conspiracy theorist. It is your job as a police offer to continuously come up with theories to try and find out who the bad guys are.


:laugh: Thanks for that.

The shit I read on the internet...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Way to miss the point. People pointing out the horrors in the middle east were showing how hypocritical the west truly are. Global horror and uproar when a few died in Paris, fb users posting French flags on their profile but conveniently ignore the thousands that have died as a result of the West's invasions of the middle east.
> 
> What happened in Paris is just another day in many places in the ME, but Westerners think their lives are oh so much more precious.
> 
> ...


Not missing the point at all, I just think it's tragic that people would piss on the Paris tragedy with a "my dicks bigger than yours" level of childishness, if indeed all life is equal.

Anyway people are entitled to mourn their own, it's a custom the world over since time eternal - don't think for a second people in the Middle East shed any tears for dead Europeans either, including yourself ******.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Trix said:


> They've been a lot less blatant about it.
> 
> The way the news media functions, or fails to function.
> 
> ...


Well, I live in the US and am immersed in US media as a result and I've heard plenty of attacks on other nations called terrorism. They are just always nations allied with us (which is what I said before).

Not just France, Israel for example is regularly dealing with those kinds of attacks and they are generally referred to as terrorism in our media. 

There's a double standard but it's not quite as narrow as you seem to believe.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Americans vs Arabs vs Catholics vs Muslins vs....

Long story short: There's good and there's evil. Everywhere and in each one of us. This idea America is the world's police is just wrong.
There's oppression everywhere, in every country, every state, every neighborhood. Politicians want money and power and you can't believe EVERYTHING you are feed from TV, who are sponsored by powerful rulers.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Americans vs Arabs vs Catholics vs Muslins vs....
> 
> Long story short: There's good and there's evil. Everywhere and in each one of us. This idea America is the world's police is just wrong.
> There's oppression everywhere, in every country, every state, every neighborhood. Politicians want money and power and you can't believe EVERYTHING you are feed from TV, who are sponsored by powerful rulers.


There are people who still sit down and watch whatever's on TV? I don't think I've done that in about fifteen years...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not a fan of islam, but the only part of islam worth hating are wahhabis. 90% of the global problems caused by islam are rooted from wahhabis. Funny enough they're the only branch of islam who follows the qaran to a tee.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> There are people who still sit down and watch whatever's on TV? I don't think I've done that in about fifteen years...


Of course there are. You know that. And as I do the same as you for about the same amount of time, I feel like an alien most often than not because I am on purpose out dated on the latest gossips, dramas, soap operas and sensationalistic TV shows, specially the so called "reality" ones. 
I hate Globo TV and it's so popular over here. Blargh...
Oh, and I hate Anderson Cooper too, that guy is so in love with his own face/voice it makes me sick.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Completely abandoning TV isn't that useful I think, at least if you're not living in isolation. Critically watching the news helps to understand why people act/react/think the way they do.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Completely abandoning TV isn't that useful I think, at least if you're not living in isolation. Critically watching the news helps to understand why people act/react/think the way they do.


Trust me, crucial news still come to you. We are on the internet often, people come to talk to you about what goes on, there are waiting rooms and restaurants with TV sets, I just choose to not have a TV on in my house transmitting whatever garbage they want. I just turn it on to watch specific programs/shows I want. It was one of the best things I did for my life.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How can people watch the news anyways? I get it, life is depressing *flicks over to cartoons*


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The mainstream news is so selective, it's essentially propaganda.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> The mainstream news is so selective, it's essentially propaganda.


It's actually much more positive than working in my job and seeing what really goes on in the world.

I'm continually astonished at just how much evil is out there.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Trust me, crucial news still come to you. We are on the internet often, people come to talk to you about what goes on, there are waiting rooms and restaurants with TV sets, I just choose to not have a TV on in my house transmitting whatever garbage they want. I just turn it on to watch specific programs/shows I want. It was one of the best things I did for my life.


This is exactly true for me as well. I don't trust TV news a whole lot, I'd rather have the entirety of the internet to report and confirm stories, I think TV is a holdover for a generation that isn't all that internet savvy and/or doesnt mind having only the channels they have to choose content from. Honestly I don't even like watching video news on the internet either, I far prefer to read my news stories unless the video is more relevant than a news reporter standing there telling me something I could read much more quickly.

I also don't have any ethical qualms with pirating the shows I want to watch if they aren't available on Netflix yet so no problem there.


----------

